#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Uplink 10g

## fabio017

Pessoal Boa tarde
veja hoje eu tenho uma HU1A em uma AN5516-06, preciso ligar ela um 10G em uma Huawei 5720
alguém saberia como isso pode ser feito?
quais os Gbics que devo usar? pois nao tenho ideia de qual Xfp se comunica com Sfp+
Outra opção seria comprar outra placa para uplink porem não achei nada Sfp+ para a AN5516-06

----------


## vagnerricardo

Boa noite, pode usar FINISTAR, é um excelente modulo e roda liso no seu SW e na sua OLT, 
ia mandar o link do ML que vende, mas pra não fazer divulgação pra terceiros, deixo aqui o modelo da XFP e você dá uma garimpada aonde comprar ok?

Xfp Finisar Ftlx1412m3bcl Xfp-10g-lr Sm 1310nm 10km


se minha resposta foi útil clique na estrela 

Boa noite

----------


## Bruno

> Pessoal Boa tarde
> veja hoje eu tenho uma HU1A em uma AN5516-06, preciso ligar ela um 10G em uma Huawei 5720
> alguém saberia como isso pode ser feito?
> quais os Gbics que devo usar? pois nao tenho ideia de qual Xfp se comunica com Sfp+
> Outra opção seria comprar outra placa para uplink porem não achei nada Sfp+ para a AN5516-06


assim 
a comunicação entre as gbic não é pelo modelo é sim nos nm de transmissão 
ex:
vc tem uma XFP para usa olt ela é SM duplex de 1310nm então vc pode usar um sfp+ que tenha o mesmo nm ou seja 1310nm

no caso da HU1A vc vai usar uma XFP
no seu hauwei é SFP+ 
então vc vai comprar ambas para o mesmo tipo de fibra mono-modo ou multi-modo e com o mesmo NM se for duplex, se for single daquelas que usa apenas 1 cordão uma tem que ter ex
tx 1310nm RX 1550nm e outra RX 1310nm tx 1550nm

sobre compatibilidades 
a XFP para hu1a eu ja testei da cisco, hauwei e uma outra que nem marca tinha kkk paraguai veio
ja mo hauwei compra da hauwei

----------


## avatar52

Não é o mesmo NM, é o mesmo comprimento de onda! ☺

----------


## Bruno

e o que é NM ???
Nanometro
Tem como símbolo nm. Trata-se de uma unidade do SI frequentemente usada para a medição de comprimentos de onda da luz visível (400 nm a 700 nm) e não visual (800 nm a 1620nm) , da radiação ultravioleta, da radiação infravermelha e da radiação gama, entre outras.

----------

